# 2015 Winemaker Magazine "Grand Champion Wine" fruit came from Red Mountain!



## ibglowin (Jun 17, 2015)

And the hits just keep coming folks! Amazing you can still buy small amounts of fruit from this AVA. PLus he is a geek like many of us to boot. LOL

*Kennewick, WA man makes best amateur wine in world*






*Washington winemakers have long known that some of the best grapes grow on Red Mountain. Now the amateur winemaking world is finding out too.

Mike Rinker of Kennewick, an engineer who lives in the heart of Washington wine country, made the best amateur wine in the world this year — a Cabernet Sauvignon from Red Mountain grapes.

Rinker, who manages renewable energy research efforts for Pacific Northwest National Laboratory in Richland, recently brought home the grand champion trophy in Portland after his 2013 Red Mountain Cab was deemed the top wine in WineMaker Magazine’s annual competition.

The competition was judged by wine professionals and attracted 2,825 entries from 49 states, six Canadian provinces and 10 countries, making it as large as most of the biggest professional wine judgings held around the world.

“I was really happy because I’d won four medals: three bronzes and a silver,” Rinker told Great Northwest Wine. “Toward the end of the banquet, they went through some higher-level awards. The very last award is the grand champion, the wine that scored the highest. When they flashed that up, they had my name on it, and I was pretty much floored.“

The 500 amateur winemakers in attendance at WineMaker Magazine’s annual convention gave him a standing ovation — then asked for a taste of his winning wine. Unfortunately for them, those at his table had finished the bottle he had brought to share.

News about Rinker’s victory is spreading quickly. Heather Unwin, executive director of the Red Mountain AVA Alliance, was able to taste the wine late last week at a private celebration with Rinker’s friends and colleagues.

“Clearly, he’s a talented amateur,” Unwin said. “I don’t think most people can take world-class fruit and make a world-class wine.“

Rinker began making wine in 1992, not long after moving to Washington. A few years ago, Rinker began buying grapes Redpath Vineyard on Red Mountain, owned by Rob and Lisa Schwager of Snohomish and managed by John Gomez.

“We were so excited to hear about Mike’s wine,” Rob Schwager said. “We couldn’t believe it.“

The Schwagers bought 5 acres nearly a decade ago, then bought the adjacent 5 acres a few years later. About 80 percent of it is planted to Cabernet Sauvignon, with the rest going to Merlot, Malbec and Cabernet Franc. It is just off Sunset Road near Frichette Winery.

They sell to about 10 winemakers, and they believe about half of them are home winemakers.

“You can’t make too much with 200 pounds of grapes,” he said. “It’s hard to find grapes in small amounts on Red Mountain. Most vineyards have a 3-ton minimum.“

Schwager said he likes working with home winemakers because they’re always so grateful.

“They always thank us,” he said.

Schwager is in the apparel business but decided to invest in a vineyard because he is fascinated by the wine industry, which contributes more than $10 billion a year to Washington’s economy.

Rinker originally had enough Cabernet Sauvignon to make 12 gallons. He used about half to make blends with Merlot and Malbec. He ended up with enough to produce about two cases of his top-winning Cab and has about a case left.

His Kennewick basement is filled with winemaking equipment, which is wife, Jan, happily puts up with as long as he continues to craft delicious wines.

During the Portland conference, he attended a seminar offering insight on how to become a professional winemaker — fortuitously before his big award was announced.

“I’m thinking about it,” he admitted.

Rinker said his background as an engineer aids him during the winemaking process.

“Having an analytical mind helps,” he said. “You look at everything meticulously. But there’s also a significant amount of artistry. That can be a struggle with someone who is an engineer.“*


----------

